# HMB: Is this supplement worth the money?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:As a result of reading a recent fitness article, I have decided to take the supplement HMB. The directions say to take 12 capsules a day with meals. Do I need to take this supplement on days I’m not weight training? What amount should I take to receive the anti-catabolic benefits? I noticed that other [...]

*Read More...*


----------

